# Power Door Lock Issues



## Da_mikester2003 (Aug 18, 2005)

Recently my 2000 Altima GXE started having an issue with the power door locks malfunctioning. The doors do not want to stay locked. When the Keyless entry is used to lock the doors or if the button on the door is used the doors will lock momentarily, maybe even as long as 10-15 minutes, but eventually they unlock themselves. Sometimes they will unlock themselves immediately. Is this some kind of malfunction with the safety feature that tries to prevent you from locking your keyes in your car when they are in the ignition?

Thanks!


----------

